# dead Hughes DVR40 what can I do with it ?



## pinky (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
Friend of mine tried to upgrade a HD from 40G to whatever on a Hughes DVR40 
actually locked the drive then dunno what he did but the Tivo won't boot.

I am wondering if there is anything I can do with it? 
Load a new os on another HD and use it as a photo display or whatever, ...

Any ideas ?


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Buy a replacement drive from any of the vendors here


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

I'll take it!

I bought a RCA DVR40 at a garage sale with a dead hard drive. Took all of two hours to get it up and recording shows. Do some reading on this site and you'll find out how easy it can be.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

You could get the Instant Cake image for the DVR40 and install it on a new drive.


----------

